# laminate & slate advice



## garyr2548 (Dec 5, 2009)

I am working on redoing all the flooring in my home. To start with, I am doing my living room, and bedrooms in Armstrong whitewash walnut. (I will insert a photo at the end...) 

I want to remove the white ceramic times from my kitchen and bathroom and redo them in slate. I am a man and am matching challenged so I am reaching out for anyone's advice. I want to match a good slate to replace all that boring white ceramic tile. I want something in a peacock or multicolor slate design (link to photo added). What do you folks that have an eye for this kind of stuff think? the kitchen & living room and hallway & bathroom are adjacent to each other and I want to make sure I am making a good decision. So I will say thanks to anyone who can give me any help with this or other ideas to match a good slate color to this laminate. 

Thank you!
Gary


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

slate is a very poor choice for bath or kitchen floors. And you also need to find out if the floor is strong enough. Slate needs less deflection then ceramics.


----------



## garyr2548 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Bob. Not knowing what deflection was, I did some looking and it appears as if it would be a problem if I had a fame subfloor. I am applying this down to a concrete subfloor so I don't think, looking to the short articles I did, it would be a problem.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

not a problem on concrete. A big problem keeping this type of tile clean.


----------

